# Getting better?



## I <3 Fish (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is the evolution of my 29g. What do you think?

First set up and still cloudy from the sand.










*Jave Fern, Java Moss, Ludwigia, and Anubias*









*Moved the Jave Fern to the back*









*Added some river rocks, and moved the DW to try and add some height to the tank.*









*Moved the river rocks to look more natural*









*LOL, this was a mess. I had to take out everything in the tank to get all that moss out*. 








*
I quit being lazy and decided to tie down the anubias, java moss/fern. I added another piece of DW, some Anacharis and a black background. I also took out a large qty of rocks. This is what the tank currently looks like. I also upgraded the lighting from 14w to 64w.

What do you think?*


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like a good start.


Are you sure that isn't a 37g?


----------



## brandonttu (May 3, 2008)

Looks better than my tank!


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

i think it looks good.

one suggestion i have for you is getting rid of the round rocks and find some nice rocks with character... like corners, holes, nice color. and try to make sure the rocks match each other in type and color. it will look more natural that way.

something tall would look nice to. notice how this picture looks better more natural then the one before it.









but i do like your start. i am also by no means an expert but these are just some of the things i have learned along the way.

Jeremy


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Your tank is definitely improving as time goes on. You could do with some mid-ground and foreground plants to add greater depth to the tank.


----------

